# Studie: 2,5 Millionen PCs mit Conficker-Wurm infiziert



## Newsfeed (14 Januar 2009)

Da der Wurm die Fähigkeit zum Nachladen von Code habe, sei demnächst wahrscheinlich mit einem größeren Botnetz zu rechnen. Viele der infizierten PCs sollen in Unternehmensnetzwerken stehen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

